
Show HN: A showcase of the best designs 2017 - drikerf
https://klart.co/one-year-of-design
======
bradknowles
Doesn’t seem to work well on iOS.

~~~
drikerf
Hey! Any specific issue? It should work by clicking instead of hovering to
show larger images :).

